# Tips for writing lyrics and melody



## Max Mortimer (Jul 10, 2014)

I've never been all too satisfied with the lyrics I've written, so I'm asking if anybody has any tips or tricks for writing lyrics and putting them to song.  Do you have a routine or ritual you follow to inspire yourself.  Also, what usually comes first the music or the lyrics?  I can come up with a million killer guitar riffs, but trying to put words to them is like putting my head in a meat grinder.

Oddly enough, the lyrics that I have come up with that I like seem to come out of nowhere without barely thinking about it. Like muse inspired I guess.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 11, 2014)

I like to do lyrics first, then make music that fits the mood and atmosphere of the lyrics, and then I edit the lyrics so that they fit in with the song, such as choosing different words with more or less syllables so it doesn't sound awkward, or rephrasing a line so that it fits with the beat.


----------

